# Not that vintage but here is what I have been working on



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2014)

This is my 2005 eastern element. I've been restoring this one so I can tear it up at the skate park.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice! My last Subrosa was that color. I always "get out" of BMX then a year later I build another bike. I'm glad to see your still riding hard!!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2014)

Im feel like im 25 but when I ride i feel like my current age, but I dont care. I just have to be careful not to break anything


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 23, 2014)

bottom bracket came in so I installed the crank, sprocket, and chain. Then took it for a ride. I feel like i have a new bike. Im so excited!!! Still plan on getting a new chain. I think I am going to get a new rear hub too.


----------

